# Billing POS 22 29580 or 29581 (?)



## diazohana (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it acceptable to bill a professional fee on  CPT 29580 or 29581 in an outpatient Hospital setting(POS 22) if the patient sees a nurse only (RN, not ARNP) non billable nurse


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2012)

the facility can charge a facility fee but there is no pro fee to charge since there was no physician performed service.


----------



## diazohana (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## cyrucats (Aug 22, 2012)

In a hospital outpatient clinic, if the nurse changing the unna boot is employed by the hospital and is using hospital supplies but the physician evaluates the patient each time, can the physician bill the office visit code, 99212? The physician would not be charging the 29580.

Thanks, Cyndi


----------



## becka95 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm late to this conversation but I have been trying to find references to a similar question.

What if the Dr is the one applying and the place of service is outpatient hospital? I know the facility bills the supplies but would they also bill the compression? Would the physician bill the application with a modifier 26?

This is an ongoing debate between the facility and physician. 

Thank you!


----------

